# Executioners



## seno121 (Aug 28, 2010)

Will I have any problems with 27 inch executioners on my prairie 360 with 2inch lift and 2.5 spacers?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seno121 (Aug 28, 2010)

would a pink primary and black secondary be good for this bike?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No probably not. Go read through the clutching threads in kawi... there's 100's of posts.


----------



## seno121 (Aug 28, 2010)

I found that black secondary and almond primary would be good


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

what about maroon primary and black secondary? Not 2 sure about the 360 but its good for the brutes with 27s?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BernardB said:


> what about maroon primary and black secondary? Not 2 sure about the 360 but its good for the brutes with 27s?


For a brute yes. But you really should go with an Almond secondary. Especially if they are a heavier tire. For a 360 I dont think thats going to be a big enough secondary but... whatever...


----------

